# δικαιικό ή δικανικό;



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Με ελαφρώς υπέρτερα γκουγκλίσματα το δεύτερο 14.300 το δικαιικό ενώ 17.300 το δικανικό (στο πρώτο βρήκα και κάτι άσχετα διαλυτικά: _δικαιϊκός_), αλλά θα με υποχρεώνατε αν μου εξηγούσατε ποια η διαφορά -αν υπάρχει- του ενός από το άλλο.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

Θα περίμενα και τις ειδικές και τους ειδικούς, αλλά από όσα ξέρω, _δικαιικός_ είναι αυτός που έχει σχέση με το δίκαιο ενώ _δικανικός_ αυτός που έχει σχέση με τις δικαστικές διαδικασίες (και ειδικότερα, τις διαδικασίες των δικών).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

Η διάκριση είναι δικαιικός = αυτός που σχετίζεται με το δίκαιο, δικανικός = αυτός που σχετίζεται με τις δίκες. Στα αγγλικά θα μετέφραζα το πρώτο legal system και το δεύτερο procedural system. Αλλά να πάρουμε κι άλλες γνώμες. 
Καλημέρα :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα, παίδες, και ευχαριστώ για τις πρώτες απαντήσεις. Ήδη αποσαφηνίσατε πολλά. ;)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 9, 2012)

Έτσι. Και στα γαλλικά είναι juridique ο δικαιικός/νομικός και judiciaire ο δικαστικός /δικανικός.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, Oli! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2012)

Αφού ευλογήσω όσα ανέφεραν οι προλαλήσασες και ο προλαλήσας, να προσθέσω ότι η χρήση του όρου "δικανικός" πρέπει να γίνεται με φειδώ και προσοχή. Ο όρος είχε αρχικά εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο (σχετιζόταν ειδικά με την αγόρευση). Δυστυχώς σήμερα έχουμε καταντήσει να τον χρησιμοποιούμε για πάσα νόσο, λες και είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο του δικαστικού. Έ, λοιπόν, δεν είναι, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμη:angry::angry::angry:.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Αφού ευλογήσω όσα ανέφεραν οι προλαλήσασες και ο προλαλήσας, να προσθέσω ότι η χρήση του όρου "δικανικός" πρέπει να γίνεται με φειδώ και προσοχή. Ο όρος είχε αρχικά εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο (σχετιζόταν ειδικά με την αγόρευση). Δυστυχώς σήμερα έχουμε καταντήσει να τον χρησιμοποιούμε για πάσα νόσο, λες και είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο του δικαστικού. Έ, λοιπόν, δεν είναι, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμη:angry::angry::angry:.



Κάτι θυμόμουν από τον Λυσία και τον Δημοσθένη των γυμνασιακών μου χρόνων και ίσως αυτή η θολή ανάμνηση ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που έκανα την ερώτηση. Αντιλαμβάνομαι την αγανάκτησή σου και, τώρα που χάρη σ' εσάς λύθηκε η απορία μου, δεν διστάζω να προσυπογράψω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Αφού ευλογήσω όσα ανέφεραν οι προλαλήσασες και ο προλαλήσας, να προσθέσω ότι η χρήση του όρου "δικανικός" πρέπει να γίνεται με φειδώ και προσοχή. Ο όρος είχε αρχικά εξαιρετικά περιορισμένο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο (σχετιζόταν ειδικά με την αγόρευση). Δυστυχώς σήμερα έχουμε καταντήσει να τον χρησιμοποιούμε για πάσα νόσο, λες και είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο του δικαστικού. Έ, λοιπόν, δεν είναι, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμη:angry::angry::angry:.


Ωχ ωχ ωχ, για γκελ μπουρντά κι αποδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...cience-forensics&p=23632&viewfull=1#post23632


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ωχ ωχ ωχ, για γκελ μπουρντά κι αποδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...cience-forensics&p=23632&viewfull=1#post23632



Το γνωρίζω και την άποψή μου την έχω καταθέσει. Από κει και πέρα, αμαρτία δεν έχω... ;)


----------

